# HBO E HD vs HBO W HD



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Is E in Mpeg2 and W in Mpeg 4?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes E is still MPEG2 right now. It will be moved to MPEG4 at some point.

W is MPEG4.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Yes E is still MPEG2 right now. It will be moved to MPEG4 at some point.
> 
> W is MPEG4.


Thanks  I was thinking that was the same and so have been recording W.


----------



## KTrentLR (Nov 3, 2007)

Is there a list somehwere that shows which HD channels are MPEG2/4?


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

KTrentLR said:


> Is there a list somehwere that shows which HD channels are MPEG2/4?


Basically any of the old HD Channels were and are MPEG2. So if they are in the 70s they are MPEG2. 
(This includes those channels that are in the 70s and next to their SD - eg TNT and ESPN as they are just mappings in the guide).

All the new ones are MPEG4. I was just unsure about HBOW as HBOE is mpeg2 (as is SHO E) and wondered if they were being sneaky on the W version. I always recorded the W version as I thought it was MPEG4 but wanted to be sure. Guess I could have recorded the same film on E and W and see how much space it took.


----------



## KTrentLR (Nov 3, 2007)

F1 Fan said:


> Basically any of the old HD Channels were and are MPEG2. So if they are in the 70s they are MPEG2.


That be great if I'd had HD for a while, but I got it last Saturday (AND LOVE IT).

So the 70s are for sure MPEG2; but no list for the others eh? Oh well.. I just need to get my eSATA drive connected.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

It's pretty easy to tell which channels are MPEG2 and which are MPEG4 yourself (if you have the HR2x). Just buffer a little bit of the channel, and then back up and use FFx1. The MPEG 2 channels are quite a bit smoother with a pretty high frame rate while the MPEG4 channels are pretty choppy. This has improved, but there is still a very noticeable difference.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

I will say this... I had the Original Star Wars Trilogy DVR'd from HBOHD in MPEG2 from back in Feb or March. This week I DVR'd them from CinemaxHD in MPEG4 to save drive space....

You can DEFINITELY tell a difference in PQ! I didn't think I would, but the Cinemax feed is much better! No noticable compression artifacts!


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Anything that is still in the range of 70 to *99* is still MPEG 2


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

MPEG 2 Channels (legacy channel numbers in parentheses):

206-ESPN (73)
209-ESPN2 (72)
245-TNT (75)
501-HBO E (70/509)
537-Showtime E (71/543)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Racer88 said:


> Anything that is still in the range of 70 to *99* is still MPEG 2


Not quite. 96 and 97, if they're available, are MPEG4.


----------

